# UP Marten



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Just got back from the UP of michigan. I caught my first Marten. It's a beautiful animal but a mouse ate a hole in the side of it. I would like to give a special thanks to Mike for all of his help.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah baby!

He emailed me and said it was a monster, he wasn't kidding. It was the area you put the cat set too wasn't it?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very, very nice Fixed Blade!!!


----------



## TommyB (Nov 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats!!!! wish i could have made it up for season


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes. It was, in the beaches with the carniverous mice.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

lol...the mouse's revenge!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Fixed,

Congratulations on bringing home a great prize!

Pine Marten are amazing fur bearers and being able to harvest one in Michigan is truly a special privilege.

Thanks for sharing the great photos of your successful U. P. trapping adventure.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

A true trophy.....Congrats on the catch.....Thanks for the pics also.....Mack


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job,some beautiful fur right there!!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrat's!!!!Marten and fisher are working there way up on my "bucket list":lol: Working on the cat's this year


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Next year I am going to focus on fisher and cats. I'd still like to get a badger also.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great job on the Marten! Looks like it has some very beautiful
colors to it. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

congratz on the beauty!:evil:


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Great job on the Marten!!!!! I want to get up there one of these years. On a side note, not to be a know it all. But it was probably a Shrew that ate the hole in it, as they are meat eaters. Not a mouse. 
Again congratulations.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I catch them all the time in my weasle boxes. I am up to aprox 24 as we speak. They are after the beaver meat. Yes a shrew could have done it too.


----------

